# Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine



## HotHotHechti (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe letztens so ein Teil geshen ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXsOV0fOTHs ), da es das aber nirgendwo zu kaufen gibt und ich auch keine Anleitung gefunden habe, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. Hat einer so ein Teil oder weiß wo ich die Bauanleitung dafür herbekomme?

Hoffe auf viele Antworten

Lennart


----------



## Evil-f (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

Von Sensas gibts so ein Gerät. Zwar etwas anders, aber vom System her das selbe.

http://www.angelmeile.com/epages/61699012.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61699012/Products/09851

Das im Video sieht sehr nach eigenbau aus.

EDIT: Hier das Schlögl-Gerät. Sogar etwas billiger

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/haken.html


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

Viel zu teuer und zu kompliziert. Nehmt das hier: http://www.angelsport-gebhard.de/Angelzubehoer/Sonstiges/Zebco-Hakenbinder::513.html

Das kostet fast nichts und funktioniert wirklich einwandfrei, hab ich selber im Gebrauch.


----------



## HotHotHechti (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

Ich wollte mir das ja selber bauen, aber ich weiß nicht was der für eine Klemme verwendet.
Das ist ja so eine ganz bestimmte.


----------



## Evil-f (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

Naja, jedem das seine. Kenn auch Leute die kommen schon bei 4er Haken ins Schwitzen. Aber wenn ich das Teil wirklich wollte würd ich das vom Schlögl kaufen, selber bauen lohnt sich find ich bei dem Preis nicht, wenn man bedenkt das das originale ein massiver Marmorblock ist. Ich binde auch alles von Hand und wenns mal wirklich ned klappt hab ich auch son kleines Teil für paar Euro, das tuts auch.


----------



## nibbler001 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

WEnn du es selberbauen willst, nehm das Teil was Ulli dir gelinkt hat, das ist fertig mit Klammern und der Nut.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...Sachen die die Welt nicht braucht... ich binde selbst 18er Haken noch von Hand, also wozu Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen....



Kriege ich nicht gebacken, zumindest nicht vernünftig. Mein äußerstes war ein 16er, hat aber ca 10 min gedauert. Wurst, kleiner als 14 fische ich ehe nicht da es für mein Verständniss wirklich nicht kleiner werden sollte.


----------



## snorreausflake (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

Hallo, habe dieses Bindegerät seit ein-zwei Monaten.
Kaufen kannst du es dirket bei Michael Schlögl im Online Shop.
Klar kann man Haken auch ohne Gerät binden, der Vorteil bei dem Ding ist aber das es sehr schnell geht und außerdem hat jedes Vorfach die gleiche Länge, die man zuvor eingestellt hat!!!
Ich bezweifle das von Hand Binder Vorfächer mit immer gleicher Länge in einer solchen Geschiwndigkeit binden können!
Das von Ulli verlinkte Teil hab ich auch,hat aber den Nachteil das die Vorfächer unterschiedlich lang sind bzw. es ein größerer Aufwand ist alle auf die gleiche länge zu binden.

Die Grundplatte ist Kunstoff und nicht Marmor

Das Ding ist wirklich simpel aber genial#6ich finde für 28€ lohnt es sich nicht wirklich das selber zu bauen.

Grüßle Snorre


----------



## Evil-f (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

Möglich. Habs nur beim googlen gelesen von jemand der auch eine vom Schlögl hat und der schrieb es wär ein Marmorblock.


----------



## boarischahias (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*

Hallo in die Runde

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage von mir.
Warum eigentlich seine Vorfächer selber binden?
Sind die gekauften zu schlecht oder zu teuer oder...?
Welchen Vorteil hat es selber zu binden?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Michael Schlögl Hakenbindemaschine*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> 
> Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage von mir.
> Warum eigentlich seine Vorfächer selber binden?
> ...


Beim selber binden kannst du alles selbst bestimmen, Vorfachlänge,Vorfachstärke und Hakengröße.
Weiß net wie es in Stippeläden aussieht, aber bei uns in den Läden hab ich oft das Problem das entweder die Vorfächer alle zu lang sind ( ja man kann die auch kürzen aber dann bind ich se doch lieber selber) oder das die Hakengröße/Vorfachstärke nicht meinen Wünschen entspricht. 
Gruß Snorre


----------

